# Attaching button band to cardigan - help!



## valeriet (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi
I've just made my second baby cardigan. It has a ribbed band with button holes that need to be attached to the main body of the cardigan. Problem is, I'm not sure which way to sew it on. I've tried from the front and from the back but neither looks good. 
Does anyone have any tips for the best way of sewing button bands on. 
Many thanks
Valerie


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I usually do a mattress stitch as it is quite invisible and I love the stitch as it is easy to do and a lot neater than the back stitch effect.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess it is too late to say knit it along with the cardigan?
I don't think they ever look that great sewn on but what can you do? Try crochet so you have a nice chain going along it.
Or try this site:
http://www.studioknits.com/bookpage70.htm


----------



## valeriet (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm....you're right - it would look better if the band was knitted in but the pattern said knit a separate band. It's only my second item and now probably won't give it to my friend who is pregnant as it isn't going to be good enough. Ah well, we live and learn.
Thanks for the link
Valerie


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You could always pick up the stitches around the cardigan and knit the band sideways.



valeriet said:


> Hmm....you're right - it would look better if the band was knitted in but the pattern said knit a separate band. It's only my second item and now probably won't give it to my friend who is pregnant as it isn't going to be good enough. Ah well, we live and learn.
> Thanks for the link
> Valerie


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

As I always do k stitch at the beginning and end of every row I have 'markers' to follow and it gives me a sort of decorative edge and you don't see the slip sts as you are joining.


----------



## valeriet (Feb 23, 2012)

That looks perfect! I've tried all different ways but it just doesn't look right. Obviously got lots to learn....


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

This one is picking up the stitches around the garment. When I get to the shaped area I put a scrap of contrasting wool at the point and I usually do an extra stitch to allow for easing around the point. Put marker on the opposite side so you can match up and then you can get the buttons/buttonholes to match up easily.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Dont put yourself down, finish the garment as best as possible, give it to your friend, it was made with love and I am sure she too will love it


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> This one is picking up the stitches around the garment. When I get to the shaped area I put a scrap of contrasting wool at the point and I usually do an extra stitch to allow for easing around the point. Put marker on the opposite side so you can match up and then you can get the buttons/buttonholes to match up easily.


Hi Christine, the little set with hat is lovely. You are a neat knitter. Is it possible you could give me details of the cardigan pattern (one with moss stitich) Many Thanks.

PS: I'm in the North West!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love your cable jacket and the edging is how I do my knitting I think it is such a neat edge. I also like the little bonnet and jacket underneath as well.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

It will be okay when u are finished. i just went thru this with the first hooded sweater i made for my grandson. i was all stressed out over those button bands....but it was a birthday gift and i had to get it done. everyone loves the sweater. i just completed knitting a second one in which i knitted the bands in and made a larger size. 

taught me to completely read a pattern before i start it.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't knit those long separate bands any more, even if the pattern says to do so. I pick up stitches on the garment edge on the button side first, then pick up the same number on the other edge, making evenly spaced button holes. If I pick up too many or too few stitches it is easy to pull out and do again, before casting off of course. I am sure the cardigan is beautiful anyway.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You could also pick up stitches along the front (pick up 3 stitches over 4 rows, as the rows are narrower than the stitches) and knit 
3 or 4 rows of garter stitch or seed stitch. You would then 
do the button holes evenly along your knitting on the one side, about 2.5 inches apart so that the top button hole and the bottom button hole are close to the top and bottom edges. 

then pick up exactly the same number of stitches on the button side only don't make button holes. then lay the button hole side on top of the button side -- put in a safety pin where you want your buttons - sew them on and you are done. 

OR don't bother with the buttons - just do a tie at the neck if it is a baby sweater - you can find instructions to do button holes
just search google for ' button holes for baby sweaters'

I nearly always change a baby jacket pattern to do it this way. 

====
I also sometimes crochet the bands directly on the edges in 
single crochet - (it is less work than knitting the band). Just make sure that your band lies flat. 

(I usually use my knitting needles or crochet hook one size smaller than the size used for the sweater body.) I NEVER 
make the bands separately, even if the pattern calls for it. 

hope this helps -- designer1234 (shirley)


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

You could still pick up stitches on that edge and knit out (sideways) from there. It would save all your hard work.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Christine 47 I think your knitting is beautiful,and the yarn is beautiful too. I knit my first and last stitches too. Is it possible to share the patterns. Thank you ,in advance.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

It is just lovely. Are you sewing with the yarn? It might be making too much bulk. The Yarn Harlot once suggested getting matching embroidery floss to use on bulky seams. I tried it, and it works great!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

A caution about knitting a ribbed band along with the sweater. Ribbing turns out taller than stockinette, so the band will be a bit too long for the sweater. Not by much on a baby sweater maybe, and maybe it will be OK, but that's why they have you knit the band separately, using smaller needles, and then sew it on. That way the vertical height of the ribbing and of the stockinette match better.


----------



## franny52 (Mar 6, 2012)

hi christine 47,both of your garments are beautiful,far neater than mine,could you point me in the direction of where to get these patterns,as i am becoming a new grandma in april and these look perfect.thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> You could always pick up the stitches around the cardigan and knit the band sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always pick up the stitches along the edge too and knit it side way But I uses a smaller size needle to the one I used for the body of the cardigan so it is not so stretch . I too put marker on the upper part and around the shoulder where I need the band to sit smoothly . I never knit separate band anymore !! Just like you said we live and learn and this is an excellent place for it .


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

I do the same as you. That sweater in the picture is beautiful!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Valerie,
Give the baby sweater to your friend. You made it for her baby, and she will love it.
I sew the bands on from the back with an overcast stitch, but prefer to knit the bands with the sweater fronts. I knit the button band side first, mark where the buttons will be with pins, and then make the buttonholes in the other side where they are needed. It looks so much nicer to have them all in one piece. Just add 3-4 stitches to the fronts , and do garter stitch bands as it is easy to count the rows between buttonholes. Hope this helps.I have made hundreds of sweaters this way.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Christine 47 - great job with the baby cardigans


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Joan CB love the cardigan set, what stitch pattern is that?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Thank You, Grandma Dawn.
The pattern is Lullaby Layette by Lion Brand #90060AD.
This is a fun and easy pattern as there is only 1 row in the pattern to remember !!


----------



## lyslie (Oct 6, 2011)

hi when u sew the band pull it gently then sew that way it dosent go baggy


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

yes, it needs a slight stretch.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Huymmm! i prefer bands knit separately on smaller needles with a wrapped stitch edge. I pin the top sweater edge and band and the bottom edge and band and then the center and ease in the rest. i lay the right sides together and use a mattress stitch to sew the bands on. Thats the way the professionally knit Norwegian and Irish sweaters sold for hundreds of dollars are done. 
Hope one more try helps you get it right. Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Huymmm! I prefer bands knit separately on smaller needles with a wrapped stitch edge. I pin the top sweater edge and band and the bottom edge and band and then the center and ease in the rest. I lay the right sides together and use a mattress stitch to sew the bands on. Thats the way the professionally knit Norwegian and Irish sweaters sold for hundreds of dollars are done. 
Hope one more try helps you get it right. Joan 8060


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> This one is picking up the stitches around the garment. When I get to the shaped area I put a scrap of contrasting wool at the point and I usually do an extra stitch to allow for easing around the point. Put marker on the opposite side so you can match up and then you can get the buttons/buttonholes to match up easily.


I love the cardi in moss stitch w/ the hat, and I'd love the pattern, if you can. Thanks.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Sweetsue, I love your avatar. Both of the sweaters are so pretty.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > This one is picking up the stitches around the garment. When I get to the shaped area I put a scrap of contrasting wool at the point and I usually do an extra stitch to allow for easing around the point. Put marker on the opposite side so you can match up and then you can get the buttons/buttonholes to match up easily.
> ...


I'm half North West - my mother was born in Fleetwood so my relatives are in FWD, Manchester, Liverpool.


----------

